# Rooster



## speck (Apr 19, 2005)

I found this little guy after digging up the ground where we tore down an addition to our soon to be home. He is almost 2 inches tall and 2 inches wide. I thought maybe a kid's whistle or a pie bird??  The rooster has red and blue paint on him. He is metal but not tin. The house was built in the 1870's and was a store and bar in later years. Anyone have a clue???


----------



## woody (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks like a pie bird, to me.
 The steam would vent out of the side of the rooster as the pie is baking, instead of putting holes on the top of the crust.


----------



## glopf43 (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice find []! If your new place is from th 1870s then there is likley a privy or two in the back yard. DIG 'EM! It should be easy to get premission from the owner[8|]...


----------



## speck (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I was very curious on this piece. I was told it was a whistle or pie bird. I wondered if they would use metal pie birds, I thought they were ceramic.


----------

